# Irelands Version of the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier



## Crusader74 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Monument is for all Irish Service Men/Women who died in the service of the Country.

This is the first ever public Guard ceremony of a Monument in Ireland and will only last for the summer. All our words of command are in Irish.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Irish, may your fellow countrymen/women Rest In Peace.


----------

